# Vegetable mix as supplement?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I was curious about possibly making a sort of blender-mixed vegetable mix to act as a raw "multi-vitamin" just for some extra nutrients.

Can anyone give me a list of vegetables that are known to be healthy or are a great choice for dogs? I was thinking blending some carrots and spinach and putting a tablespoon in his dinner dish. Anything else that would be a great addition?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I really have no experience in raw feeding, but why would you want to add vegetables to a carnivores diet? Seems like a waste of time and money to me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Most diets for dogs w/pancreas issues include vegetables. Ours got green beans from our garden(we dont feed raw)cooked. however I dont think Ive seen vegies in raw feedings. We've used beans and greens to add bulk for daisy as she and Luck continue to diet.Hopefully you get an some additional responses.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree that dogs and carnivores do not need vegetables. As I tried to make very clear in my post - I am curious about treating vegetables as a multi-vitamin - extra nutrients. Just like we take multi-vitamins for the benefits, can I use some sort of vegetable to benefit my dog? I understand it would have to be blended so they can absorb the nutrients.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I give Saber a fresh veggie every morning as a snack, just for fun/nutritents. that way you can give whatever is on hand and keep variety, plus it is more fun for them to eat and experience, say, a carrot or piece of broccoli than just have it blended in their food. She has a lot of fun spitting cherry tomatoes all over the house and chasing them before she eats them!

that said, I have given
carrots, celery, lettuce, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, tomatoes, pepper strips, apples, pears, various berries, banana pieces ... just NO onions or grapes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did you do any research to see if cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower
and tomatos are ok to feed??? also the seeds in the apples.



cassadee7 said:


> carrots, celery, lettuce, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, tomatoes, pepper strips, apples, pears, various berries, banana pieces ... just NO onions or grapes.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you're worried about missing out on key nutrients... give a good quality multivitamin. That should be fine for whatever is missed in his raw diet.

Again... I don't see any point in feeding vegetables to a carnivore. There are much better options.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, those veggies etc are fine for dogs. Many of them are in kibble.

As for not feeding a carnivore any veggies, wild carnivores eat animals that are herbivores, like rabbits. I understand they eat the stomach and its contents and get needed nutrition from that. I think that is why those who feed raw don't feed JUST burger or chicken breast etc.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

cassadee7 said:


> Yes, those veggies etc are fine for dogs. Many of them are in kibble.
> 
> As for not feeding a carnivore any veggies, wild carnivores eat animals that are herbivores, like rabbits. I understand they eat the stomach and its contents and get needed nutrition from that. I think that is why those who feed raw don't feed JUST burger or chicken breast etc.


Makes sense... but if that's the case, just add some green tripe to the diet.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> If you're worried about missing out on key nutrients... give a good quality multivitamin. That should be fine for whatever is missed in his raw diet.
> 
> Again... I don't see any point in feeding vegetables to a carnivore. There are much better options.


Multivitamins actually are much less effective than fresh veggies. They have been highly processes and it is debatable whether they have any value at all. 

Fresh veggies are much more bioavailable and beneficial. 

The dark leafy greens (especially kale and chard but not so much spinach) are chock full of vitamins. The orange veggies are a good source of B. Cabbage is great too. Tomatoes are difficult for dogs to digest. Broccoli is also fine. And pureeing is the best way to feed them because it makes them more digestible.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

All the greens are good, spinach, kale, celery, dark leaf lettuces, sprouts, seaweeds, Carrots, beets, sweetpotatoes, beans, green beans, peas, broc, kelp, etc.

Fruits are also good as the contain many vitamins and water. We do cantlope, strawberries, apples, pears, blueberries, raspberries, watermelon, grapefruit, orange. 

DO NOT FEED: apple seeds, grapes or onions.

These things are not necessary but give a great variety of vitamins not to mention it keeps things fun for feeding and training treats. My guys get all of the above and whatever is on sale. I did the pureed veggies for a while when I first started raw. 

Enjoy and have fun. There is so much info and resources online about veggies and fruits for dogs I just search and read everything! Enjoy


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Lucy Dog said:


> Makes sense... but if that's the case, just add some green tripe to the diet.


Good point! :thumbup: IMO - everyone should SMELL that green stuff at least 2x a week.  Seriously, it's great for the dogs and they love it!



BowWowMeow said:


> Multivitamins actually are much less effective than fresh veggies. They have been highly processes and it is debatable whether they have any value at all.
> 
> Fresh veggies are much more bioavailable and beneficial.


Another good point! I myself would rather feed fresh veggies (or other food source vitamin), if I could before I would give manufactured multivitamins. Of course if I can get these vitamins from a raw meat source - that's even better.

The USDA has a spot on there site where you can check the nutrient content of a food item. That should help you determine what nutrients your dog's diet is lacking using just the meat sources you are feeding now. Then you can better determine which foods you should be adding to get to the proper nutrient content for your dog. 

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/ 



Gilly1331 said:


> *These things are not necessary but give a great variety of vitamins not to mention it keeps things fun for feeding and training treats. * My guys get all of the above and whatever is on sale. I did the pureed veggies for a while when I first started raw.
> 
> Enjoy and have fun. There is so much info and resources online about veggies and fruits for dogs I just search and read everything! Enjoy


I agree and what a nice way to put it. 

To me variety is KEY! I know there are 2 schools of thought out there in the Raw world. I don't make a big deal out of feeding veggies BUT they can be fun sometimes.


----------

